# high compression pistons?



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

do they make them for the brute force/ , and would it be a good idea to get them or will it be less reliable , and how much power ncrease is there ?


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes they do make them, I wouldn't tare into the motor unless you had to, and yes high comp pistons and some web came will really wake it up, but IMO I wouldn't do it unless your having motor problems, oh, there is a bunch of threads talking about them already that will help you out even more


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Well I have my motor apart right now so was jus wondering about it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Do they make them for a brute...??? Really?????????  


haha... Yeah. They do. LOTS of them!

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=9617

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6546

^ Few threads found with "Search" .... there are probably others.


----------

